# Asus MyPal A626 PDA Help



## xXSurferXx (Aug 1, 2007)

Is there any way i can upgrade the RAM on it?, it has 64MB on it. 

Also, where can i find some good software for it?, as far Instant Messengers, Internet Browsers etc etc...

Thanks all!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can't add internal memory, but you can use SD/MMC cards to add storage. It runs Windows Mobile 5, so any application for the OS should work.


----------



## xXSurferXx (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## h_emil (Aug 20, 2008)

I have the same problem on asus mypal a626


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

h_emil, you should start a new thread and thoroughly describe any problem you're having.


----------

